
Who needs a truth table, when logic operations are at your daily intuition - circleoncircles
https://medium.com/@circleoncircles/who-needs-a-truth-table-when-logic-operations-are-at-your-daily-intuition-37563712d018
======
Nomentatus
So the next time my wife says I can buy a Toyota or a Ford - and I buy both
('cause that's what "OR" means), she won't mind at all? Great! (Kappa)

If you know the history here, you know these logical operators don't map onto
our intuitions precisely. We celebrate Boole and Peano for just this reason;
they created simplified versions of the meaning of a few english words
resulting in new terms with simple logical relationships that were
interesting.

PS - at least some of the first logicians didn't use the contemporary
inclusive "or" operator you apparently find so natural; forced to a choice,
they went with the exclusive option! I know 'cause I used to own a small
english book from 1870 or so, passed down by a relative, by Jevons with that
difference. Probably this book: Elementary Lessons on Logic, Macmillan & Co.,
London, 1870.

